# black and white to silver coat change



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus was white with black markings at as a pup,overtime I'm noticing that his colors are spreading out and mixing together. I sort of hope he keeps his black mask but the rest of him is pretty fun to watch. Of course I'm turning silver grey myself ! Anyone else go from black and white to silver/grey? These pics are about 5 months apart.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody is getting more and more black interspersed in his white sections so it looks silver/grey. It annoys me when people think he's old because they see it as grey. I love Brody to bits and I think he's gorgeous no matter what, but I did prefer it when his white was pristine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Atticus was white with black markings at as a pup,overtime I'm noticing that his colors are spreading out and mixing together. I sort of hope he keeps his black mask but the rest of him is pretty fun to watch. Of course I'm turning silver grey myself ! Anyone else go from black and white to silver/grey? These pics are about 5 months apart.


Looks like ticking to me. I think he's getting black marks mixed with his white. I suspect that where it looks like white is mixing with the black, it's more that the longer hair just sort of "fluffs" together. When Kodi sits up or stands on his hind legs, his white hair falls over the black hair from the spot on his back, making it look like it is mixed. When he is standing, the black hair falls straight, and it looks like he has a solid black band around the middle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Brody is getting more and more black interspersed in his white sections so it looks silver/grey. It annoys me when people think he's old because they see it as grey. I love Brody to bits and I think he's gorgeous no matter what, but I did prefer it when his white was pristine.


Brody is PERFECT!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack silvered really fast. The gray started almost immediately. Here is Jack at 10 weeks, 6 months, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs. I have to admit I love the Grinch feet in his 1 yr. old pic. ound: (I fixed them but they were cute.)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like Rosie to me--ticking for sure. Fun to watch isn't it.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

loved the pics of Jack and his "graying".


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dugan is now referred to as the "silver fox" around here. Here are some pictures of his transformation.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

we thought django would be silver and white like his dad but he's still black and white at the age of 8. I do see a little silver on his bottom peeking thru the black but i don't think his coat is ever going to change.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jack silvered really fast. The gray started almost immediately. Here is Jack at 10 weeks, 6 months, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs. I have to admit I love the Grinch feet in his 1 yr. old pic. ound: (I fixed them but they were cute.)


Wow, Pam! I guess I hadn't seen a photo of Jack as tiny baby, and hadn't really thought about it! What a dramatic change. (I LOVE his color, though!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is all gray now. There are a couple of spots of darker gray. His head, faint line down his spine and a patch on his rear left leg. Both of his parents were gray when we visited. Sweet doggies. Mama Riley & Papa Rookie.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Atticus said:


> Atticus was white with black markings at as a pup,overtime I'm noticing that his colors are spreading out and mixing together. I sort of hope he keeps his black mask but the rest of him is pretty fun to watch. Of course I'm turning silver grey myself ! Anyone else go from black and white to silver/grey? These pics are about 5 months apart.


Timmy is a lot younger than Atticus, but I'll keep an eye out for color changes. I do notice that he has tan colored eyebrows and also tan in the inside of his ears, that's what color his mom is. I'll try to get a good shot of that, I think this is where he will change the most, but from looking at all the other black and white havies out there who knows right?



morriscsps said:


> Jack silvered really fast. The gray started almost immediately. Here is Jack at 10 weeks, 6 months, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs. I have to admit I love the Grinch feet in his 1 yr. old pic. ound: (I fixed them but they were cute.)


Wow I'd have never guessed that Jack was black when he was a puppy, that's a huge transformation!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Atticus said:


> ...Of course I'm turning silver grey myself...


You must be half Havanese then! ound:

It doesn't look like silvering, just ticking to me!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I noticed when Charley was just recently shaved down, that he has lots of little silver hairs on his back. He is all chocolate normally, so I am excited to see what happens when his coat grows out. I am hoping he will stay mostly that auburn brown color.. but I'll love him regardless


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it does appear that Atticus might turn out to be more "blue" than black . . .it will be fun watching him change so please keep the photos coming 

Isabella's dark hair was largely replaced by a russet brown so now she's black tipped in places . . .but now THOSE patches have white roots, so who knows? 

It's one of the many features of this breed I truly love. They're just literally a surprise a minute and what could be more fun than that?


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic's face has silvered some, but his body has remained black (although at only 10 months, he has plently of time left to change more)... Here are a couple of pics from when he was a puppy to now..


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige has held her color all the way through to her soon to be 10. She is still a Black & White Parti-now & then if the sun hits just a certain way some of the black has almost a dark brown tone but it's not it's really black.

Rom has the really curly coat-he is more of a cream-has picked up some Apricot color on the back-I have to say I say "bad words" every time I have to groom him so he is in a very short coat.

My foster girl is black and she is starting to gray on top of her head-the rest is black all but the white blaze on her chest-she will be attending Nationals this year so please come by the HRI table and say Hi.

Pat


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

miller was pure black with a white beard and a spot on his chest, now he is dark gray with white hairs all thruout him.


----------

